# I have no sound



## txerrenak (Apr 12, 2021)

Hello.
I have installed FreeBSD, latest version, and two sound cards: Intel Cannon Lake PCH cAVS and NVIDIA TU104 HD. I have followed the steps indicated in http://scratching.psybermonkey.net/2009/07/freebsd-how-to-install-or-add-sound.html

When I run 'kldload sound', it says; 'can't load sound: module already loaded or in kernel'.

And when I run 'kldload snd_driver', it says: 'can't load snd_driver: no such file or directory'.

And if I run 'kldload snd_hda', it says: 'can't load snd_hda: module already loaded or in kernel'.

A word of warning: I'm not a computer scientist, I'm not an expert, I'm just a simple Linux user who wants to try FreeBSD.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2021)

txerrenak said:


> When I run 'kldload sound', it says; 'can't load sound: module already loaded or in kernel'.
> 
> And when I run 'kldload snd_driver', it says: 'can't load snd_driver: no such file or directory'.
> 
> And if I run 'kldload snd_hda', it says: 'can't load snd_hda: module already loaded or in kernel'.


All these modules are already loaded as part of the GENERIC kernel. You're following 12 year old instructions.

Handbook: 7.2. Setting Up the Sound Card


----------



## txerrenak (Apr 12, 2021)

Another thing:

'cat /dev/sndstat' yields the following output:

```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0092) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0092) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm2: <NVIDIA (0x0092) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm3: <NVIDIA (0x0092) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm4: <Realtek ALC887 (Rear Analog)> (play/rec) default
pcm5: <Realtek ALC887 (Front Analog Headphones)> (play)
pcm6: <Intel Kaby Lake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm7: <USB audio> (play/rec)
No devices installed from userspace.
```


----------



## txerrenak (Apr 12, 2021)

SirDice said:


> All these modules are already loaded as part of the GENERIC kernel. You're following 12 year old instructions.
> 
> Handbook: 7.2. Setting Up the Sound Card


I read it but I didn't find any solution.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2021)

Ok, as you can see various sound devices have been found. Two of them are fairly obvious (rear analog, front analog). The other devices correspond to each video output of your graphics card(s) (which looks to have 5 possibilities, not all of them may have an actual connector). If your speakers are builtin on your monitor you will need to try each one to find the one that corresponds with the cable that's attached to your monitor. You can use `sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=n` to switch the default to different outputs. It's going to require a bit of testing to figure out which one you need.


----------

